

iOS and OS X to get new font - anderzole
http://9to5mac.com/2015/05/20/apple-plans-to-refresh-ios-9-os-x-10-11-using-new-apple-watch-font/

======
thomasfl
I bet San Fransisco is going to be at least as common in a yearfrom now as
Helvetica Neue is today. Because when Apple says it's the best for screens,
then so it will be for most designers.

------
marvel_boy
Newbie here. What's the problem with Helvetica Neue?

~~~
wander_homer
See the article: "Ever since switching to particularly thin weights of
Helvetica Neue in iOS 7, Apple has been chastised for using a font that
emphasizes clean lines over readability, and San Francisco is intended to
solve this."

